# Visa4UK - refund



## bmw123 (May 19, 2014)

I just registered on this website today and really hoping that someone can help me. I completed and sent my application for spouse visa - Wife Settlement online last week. However after making the payment I realised that there was an error in part 3 of the application and I then had to cancel and apply for a refund. At the same time, I submitted a new application and went for the Biometric in Lahore and submitted my document under a new application reference. I would be very grateful if some once can clarify whether it will be an issue of me submitting my biometric information, although it was submitted under a new application number and nothing was submitted against the old application reference, the one I applied a refund for. Do you see any problem and will i be able to get my refund?

Thanks very much


----------



## Ivan Andreev (Apr 10, 2014)

You should contact Visa4UK. Noone else can assist you with a refund but the company you have applied through.

Good luck.


----------



## bmw123 (May 19, 2014)

Hey Ivan. Thanks very much for your reply. I got the refund back 5-7 days and my wife also got a visa in 3 weeks. The only issue i now have is about the TB certificate. Do you think it must be valid certificate when you enter in the UK because she does have the certificate but its expiring in August 2014 and she planning to come in October. Do you think she will need to do a test again or will the expired certificate be enough.


----------



## Nfmirza (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I am desperate now, I book and paid visa fee for my daughter on 28 of September for her to go to Sao Paulo Brazil to the biometric, but I was misinformed by my solicitor and sent her with my best friend and not with her father which is her legal guardian in Brazil. When she went there the interview and biometric did not take place because she need a legal guardian. I applied for refund 3 days later has been 5 weeks since then and I haven't heard anything and I book her new appointment last week which everything went fine, but I had to pay everything again and I am not sure what to do now to get my money back because there is no telephone or email where I could contact them.

Is anyone know anything which could help me please.


----------

